# Venison sticks and jerky



## jmusser (Mar 9, 2020)

Smoked up some veni jerky. Tried a new bbq seasoning that wasn't the best. Stick to my pepper and garlic in future. Did a variety of veni snack sticks with pepperoni with cheddar and pepper jack, cracked pepper garlic and pepperjack, and bbq with cheddar. Smoking too late on a Friday night got some a bit overdone.
150-180 0ver applewood. Stuffed the smoker to the max, prob too much.

Too many "live "pics that don't post here. Dang it.


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 9, 2020)

Cant see pics


----------



## kruizer (Mar 10, 2020)

pics are a no show.


----------

